# Looking for new players in Central Ohio



## matt_the_dm (Sep 5, 2004)

Hello all.

I am a long time DM who has suffered player attrition. I have a weekly Tuesday game (currently as a player)  and used to run a biweekly Saturday game. The weekend game has lost 3 of its 5 players and is in danger of ceasing to exist...that's why I'm here.

We are currently involved in the Cauldron Adventure Path, using 3.5 rules, and need some new players. 

I live in Fredericktown Ohio, located some 50 miles north of Columbus and 25 miles south of Mansfield. The other 2 players who are left live within 10 miles of me and we all meet at my house to game.

We are looking to find 2-4 more players to continue our game and are open to changing our gameday from every other Saturday to every other Sunday. I would even be open to a weekly weekend game.

I can be contacted on this board or at matt_the_dm@yahoo.com.

Hopefully we can find a few players so we don't have to abandon the game.


----------

